# The anti pothead smoker



## stratozyck (Jun 1, 2009)

I am probably going to get flamed by this, but thats ok because I know anyone that flames me is probably 14. 

I am the only American in a PhD Econ program. I've successfully finished the hardest year (the first) and the other Americans all quit or failed out. I am the only smoker in the program. Plenty of drinkers, but no one that smokes weed.

I've been a smoker since I was 14. I've been smoking for about 50% of the last 12 years. I can say two things regarding the whole weed scene. I love smoking it, but I am really tired of the stoner image presented in the media.

This image is bolstered by every damn 15 year old that posts on this site, or adds "420" to the end of his screenname on AIM. Even though I smoked, I don't think teenagers on the whole should smoke. Most of the guys I smoked with when I was 14 are now flipping burgers. I don't think most teenagers have the maturity to handle smoking and still accomplish something. If your 15 and smoke weed, prove to me that your mature and remember its illegal. Don't flaunt it, the image of you smoking hurts our cause. 

If weed is ever to be legalized, we need to change the image of a smoker. Get rid of High Times. Yes, I said it. I've read it, but when they put articles in there about a guy that founded a church based upon smoking weed, IT HURTS THE CAUSE. It makes every potsmoker look like a freaking weirdo. Also, I've seen articles in there talking about legalizing more than just weed. STOP IT! When the average person sees that, they associate everyone that wants weed legalized with people that want LSD legal. It hurts the cause. 

If you want it legalized and your a smoker, prove the world wrong by doing well in life. The image out there is that pot makes you a loser. I don't think this is true. Its just that losers are attracted to smoking it. I've smoked it for years and I am very ambitious. 

I think there are lots of accomplished smokers out there - but we're not dumb enough to wear a hemp necklace or wear a t shirt. The reason I don't is that I don't want to be associated with the rank and file stoner that I detest. 

SO yeah, I realize I just posted onto a mj smoking forum that I detest most potheads. Id imagine a lot of you out there do too. Im tired of telling someone that I smoke weed and they immediately see me as a lazy stoner EVEN THOUGH I MAKE MORE MONEY THAN THEM. I also work hard, seven days a week. 

You know, I somewhat think right now we have a sorta happy medium in the laws. If you want to smoke, grow a little bit and you will be ok. If you can't grow your own or don't know someone that does, your probably shouldn't be smoking it anyway. 


Anyone else out there in agreement?


----------



## cookin (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah the stoner image is not for me but you can't exactly tell people to change if thats how they want to be.. i get what your on about though, not that any of it should matter. also being an economist do you will have probably hear what friedman says on drug prohibition, not saying i necessarily agree but he makes some good points? I mean weed is bad for you, heroin is worse no doubt but its the same principle, should the government intervene becuase it thinks it knows whats best for us. the whole argument about crime related to heroin is a symptom of the prohibiton.


----------



## desistoschoolhater (Dec 9, 2009)

cookin said:


> yeah the stoner image is not for me but you can't exactly tell people to change if thats how they want to be..
> We got a name for people like you, its called Elitis Hippy get off your fucking high horse man!


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 9, 2009)

i also started at about 15. a little young maybe, but it kept me away from alcohol, and im pretty proud of that. comin from a town of 900 people, all they do is get drunk on the weekends. 

I consider myself a pretty informed person.. I have a never ending love of knowledge..its one thing i cant get enough of. forgive me for reading high times, but I love bein up to date on new genetics, products, etc..

I guess i've been told i have the "Stoner" look.. long curly hair..rockin thick hemp necklaces, listen to good music, whatever.. I like that stuff cuz I find it interesting. not to draw attention or make a fashion statement. I agree with you a hundred percent, if you want to attract attention, at least do something intelligent and respectable to remove the ridiculous stereotypes surrounding ganja smokers..

oh yeah, i think ive heard my calling in life as a legal grower now, I dont see what would hold me back from making a comfortable living by getting a foot in the door of the marijuana industry. I'm only twenty now, but I'm gonna ask around and see if i can volunteer at some local dispensaries after I get my medical card next week. After i have a few more harvests completed, I'd love to help supply them with some quality medicine. cuz right now its a sad story, and I KNOW i could grow better than whats on their shelves 

and i dont think you can measure someones success by the amount of money they make..you could make millions of dollars and still be a shitty person. actually..seems like it usually ends up that way lol. sorry just seems pretty shallow. I know plenty of amazing people with nothin in their bank accounts. its all about whats on the inside, and how they treat others that make someone a good person.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 9, 2009)

stratozyck said:


> I am probably going to get flamed by this, but thats ok because I know anyone that flames me is probably 14.
> 
> I am the only American in a PhD Econ program. I've successfully finished the hardest year (the first) and the other Americans all quit or failed out. I am the only smoker in the program. Plenty of drinkers, but no one that smokes weed.
> 
> ...


I make some money,,self employed roofer,,,,that right there gets me a bad rep,,then add I smoke to it,,and I am screwed,,,,time to go to fdd's Fuck thread


----------



## ChemisTree (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, this is coming from someone who's working on a PhD in Chemistry: You need to respect that there are a large variety of personalities in the pot smoking world. All of the stereotypes you mentioned are present in some respect, but everyone who is enlightened already knows that people who smoke pot come from all places.

It's not our duty to change for the world, the world just has to realize that people who smoke marijuana come from all demographics, nationalities, personalities- from the business man to the burger flipper, from student to teacher.

So, in a stereotypical fashion, I suggest you "chill out man" and I welcome you to one of the best cannabis enthusiast/growing websites on the internet. Take care.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Dec 15, 2009)

Dude, its a culture (are you gonna diss on me for calling you dude?) The fact that it's illegal means that dumbass stereotypes are gonna be attached to that culture. It doesnt mean you should be a dick to everyone that doesnt think and act exactly like you. 

But yeah, the reaaally fuckin stupid stoners piss me off too. And the "gangster" smokers.


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

I, myself, have been smoking pot since I was 12. I was a straight-A student and have a degree in Graphic Design. I'm now a single mom and work two jobs; i.e. 3 jobs, 24/7. I make $25/hr at each of them (well, except the whole being a mom gig, that I do out of love). I owned my first house when I was 20 and owned a brand new car which I paid for in cash when I was 25. I'm very accomplished for my age. So I definitely know where you're coming from. I hate watching movies and things on TV which depict the stereotypical stoner. In fact, it enrages me sometimes. But I have to agree with ChemisTree when he/she said:



ChemisTree said:


> It's not our duty to change for the world, the world just has to realize that people who smoke marijuana come from all demographics, nationalities, personalities- from the business man to the burger flipper, from student to teacher.


This is something I've come to learn about many areas of life. It's called prejudice. We cannot simply ask people to change or stop. It's the people with the wrong ideas in their heads that need to be taught fact and acceptance. 

Whenever you encounter someone who thinks all potheads are idiotic, worthless losers, tell them to look up Marc Emery on youtube. He's brilliant; and a huge pothead. Unfortunately, he's incarcerated now because of this mindless prejudice. 

So, instead of getting mad at the stupid potheads, educate the non-smokers. That's what I do! 

I would love for nothing more than to be able to legally smoke. And you're right, once people realize not all potheads are idiots, it will be easier for this to happen. Honestly, I think a big step would be to, first, make it legal for medical purposes. If people realize it does have benefits for medical reasons, to the point that the whole United States sells it at Walgreens and CVS, then that's one step closer to people realizing that it's not as bad as they think. Then, it's just a matter of time before they realize the stupid potheads were stupid before they even knew what weed was.


----------



## po'thead (Dec 16, 2009)

If you don't want to be associated with stereotypical pot heads don't let anyone know you smoke it. or, just don't use it at all if you're that worried about it.


----------



## Earlymorninghigh (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I agree with some ideas here. Yes, the younger kids need to keep it in check, 14-15 may be a bit too young, but at the same time, I'm sure the majority of people on this site took their first hit in high school. Shit, my first hit was at a party my mom dropped me off at. I'm now 31, self-employed landscaper of 8 years, college degree and just started growing 3 months ago. Harvesting my first hydro crop this weekend, it's Tuesday morning and I'm about ready to take the rest of the week off and just watch my plants finish up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2009)

i steer clear of people that stereotype anyone be it stoners drinkers bikers emo's goths whatever. feel free to pigeon hole anyone you like hypocrite


----------



## bishter (Dec 16, 2009)

why dont you think teenagers should smoke? thats the age that you have the most fun at plus most teenagers these days are responsible, why cant they enjoy it , isnt it a bit unfair? who says there not mature ether? i think they have as much right to be smoking as you, i mean i have been smoking for a year straight now and it hasnt affected my studies, im studying aquacuture, aquaponics and next year advancing into botany or horticulture,  we should all have equal rights here and thats what the human race has failed to realize


----------



## bigbudmike (Dec 16, 2009)

bishter said:


> why dont you think teenagers should smoke? thats the age that you have the most fun at plus most teenagers these days are responsible, why cant they enjoy it , isnt it a bit unfair? who says there not mature ether? i think they have as much right to be smoking as you, i mean i have been smoking for a year straight now and it hasnt affected my studies, im studying aquacuture, aquaponics and next year advancing into botany or horticulture,  we should all have equal rights here and thats what the human race has failed to realize


 I personally dont think all teenagers should smoke. The reason is most teenagers are still wandering trying to figure out what they want to do with there life and weed makes it a little more difficult for them to focus on there goals. Dont get me wrong I was smoking when I was 12 and havent stopped yet. I watched alot of my friends get stuck because they had no ambition to do anything other than sit on the couch and smoke. Face it some people dont respond the same with drugs and some people just shouldnt use them. As far as the whole stoner thing goes, I agree to an extent. The reason people associate smoking weed with potheads is because thats what 60's, 70's, and 80's smokers were. The whole peace,love, and happiness days caused an image to be engraved in most peoples heads. What most of those people dont know is that most of those "hippies" were on other drugs as well. We will eventually emerge from the stoner image when the memories of those days have faded from peoples memories. The new generation will grow up talking about when they legalized it and all the medicinal properties it has, not wow what a horrible drug. Just have patience and it will eventually turn around.


----------



## Puffster (Dec 16, 2009)

dont ya just hate phd egghead types who cant hold a conversation.oh sorry guess i sterotyped,my bad


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2009)

stratozyck said:


> I am probably going to get flamed by this, but thats ok because I know anyone that flames me is probably 14.
> 
> I am the only American in a PhD Econ program. I've successfully finished the hardest year (the first) and the other Americans all quit or failed out. I am the only smoker in the program. Plenty of drinkers, but no one that smokes weed.
> 
> ...


Life of Brian: "We are all individuals". 

My thoughts: people are not hurting the cause by looking like stoners, that's there choice, the system in place throughout the world (in most countries) will find a way to blight anything it doesn't agree with (i.e anything that does not fall into a politicians remit) It's the media and steroetyping that's the problem.

As far as legalising all drugs, this should definitely happen IMO. Take the Dutch case, even by decriminalising MJ, it has seen over the last 20-30 years , a fixed number of heroin addicts (i.e it is not growing) Take Scotland as an example against that (bags of brown - 2 for a pound! That's what they will be shouting at the markets soon) it has one of the highest rates of deaths through overdosing. 

My first experience of Class A (downers, uppers, pharm pills) was when I went to score weed. Of course I was interested (I was young) and subsequently made my choices in life (weed only). People who choose to take heroin, are doing it because of problems they have in their own lifes, or societies effects on them.

Youngsters need to make their own choices, society can only steer them in a certain direction, it can't control them forever. Different countries look at it in different ways, in Holland you can walk into a bar when you are 16 and order a beer or wine, in America it's 21. You can have sex at 16, get married, have kids in most countries in Europe......but you need a license for a dog, and in the US, a license to grow weed!!

The world is messed up, and I am now boring myself typing this, the only thing that should be banned or illegal, are fekkin POLITICIANS!!!!! It takes a very strong character not to abuse the power they get as a politican.

One thing, you did get a reaction to your post.

Peace out,

DST


----------



## Justinxuan (Dec 16, 2009)

I would have to agree.
Though, I'm surprised everyone on here ISN't bashing you. ha

The current smoker is represented by gloating teenagers, lack of education, association to crime, and many other fashions. 

Now, I'm not saying ANYTHING about these types of people..
It's honestly not their fault they've automatically been associated to being 'stoners'.

It's a lot more than representation. It's more about how current society views 'pot smokers'.

A guy wants to smoke weed who happens to work at waffle house.. Doesn't
make him any different from the guy who graduates Harvard law and tokes before bed. 

People choose to judge the one seen in society as a "lesser value". 

Society chooses who they want to represent the simple act of smoking marijuana. 
BUT of course, marijuana's rep isn't going to be justified very soon, being that the more
"normal" smokers do not tend to flaunt it in the ways the types of people you've mentioned
do...


----------

